# Jobs on a temp 309 visa



## pcbh86 (May 23, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering whether anybody has had experience of finding a job in Australia on a temporary 309 partners visa?
Are employers nervous about taking on people because of the 'temporary' classification of the visa?
Thanks 
Jonno


----------



## jessicam (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder too. No one here seems can tell us.


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

hi there, i am on spouse 309 visa and been in brisbane for 2months. I got a temp job and worked for 6 weeks. I think the challenge is finding a permanent job esp. if you want to work for the government. They usually prefer Aus and NZ citizen and PR. Right now, I have signed up for 3 agencies who are going to help me find the right job. I am also going to take cert courses next month just to widen my chances. Good luck on your job search


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

tangerine said:


> hi there, i am on spouse 309 visa and been in brisbane for 2months. I got a temp job and worked for 6 weeks. I think the challenge is finding a permanent job esp. if you want to work for the government. They usually prefer Aus and NZ citizen and PR. Right now, I have signed up for 3 agencies who are going to help me find the right job. I am also going to take cert courses next month just to widen my chances. Good luck on your job search


Hi tangerine Whereabout you in Brisbane ,Im on 309 too and been 5 months in Brisbane. I can't afford to study here in Tafe right now Because of the expensive fees.


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

pcbh86 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering whether anybody has had experience of finding a job in Australia on a temporary 309 partners visa?
> Are employers nervous about taking on people because of the 'temporary' classification of the visa?
> Thanks
> Jonno


It's a bid hard to find a job but if your not fussy there's heaps of job here like cleaning, kitchen hand etc...


----------



## pcbh86 (May 23, 2013)

abc said:


> It's a bid hard to find a job but if your not fussy there's heaps of job here like cleaning, kitchen hand etc...


Thanks for the reply.... It doesn't sound too great. I just hope i'm granted a subclass 100 permanent visa.

At least you're in Oz though!


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

abc said:


> Hi tangerine Whereabout you in Brisbane ,Im on 309 too and been 5 months in Brisbane. I can't afford to study here in Tafe right now Because of the expensive fees.


hi abc sent you a pm  good to know you're also from brissy  yeah tafe fees on a 309 visa is soo expensive. they told me to wait till i get my PR so i can avail of their domestic fees. what program would you like to enroll in? there are some institutes here that offer the same fees for a domestic students, depends on what program you want to pursue.


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

pcbh86 said:


> Thanks for the reply.... It doesn't sound too great. I just hope i'm granted a subclass 100 permanent visa.
> 
> At least you're in Oz though!


I know doesn't sounds good, but I think if you want a better job go on Tafe first. Even me I have degree in my home country but its hard for me to enter here my field.


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

tangerine said:


> hi abc sent you a pm  good to know you're also from brissy  yeah tafe fees on a 309 visa is soo expensive. they told me to wait till i get my PR so i can avail of their domestic fees. what program would you like to enroll in? there are some institutes here that offer the same fees for a domestic students, depends on what program you want to pursue.


Yeah because they still charge us international students because we still TR here . What intstitute offer same fees?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

pcbh86 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering whether anybody has had experience of finding a job in Australia on a temporary 309 partners visa?
> Are employers nervous about taking on people because of the 'temporary' classification of the visa?
> Thanks
> Jonno


No problem mate....

My wife got her first job within 20 minutes and has spent less than 8 hours looking in total....and she loves her current job.

If you are a brain surgeon then the visa may be a legitimate question....but it is up to you to show your going to work!

Be positive and optimistic.....and look outside the box....

Remember that 95 out of every 100 people have a job already.....so go ask them what is happening.

Word of mouth, timely presentation and a "can do" attitude are all that is required.

Good luck.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been a bit worried about the possibilities of my partner (swiss) finding a job as i've read on here a few times that it's difficult on the 309 visa. I really hope that's not true -_-


----------



## pcbh86 (May 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the information and advice. I guess the message is to stay positive! Still, i hope i get the subclass 100


----------



## tangerine (Dec 17, 2012)

pcbh86 said:


> Thank you all for the information and advice. I guess the message is to stay positive! Still, i hope i get the subclass 100


I think it's all about your specific skill set and not the visa because for the jobs ive applied for they are only after the skills fit for the job and working rights or visa are checked only during the interview. So, if you have the skills they need for a specific role, i dont think you'll find it difficult to find work here. Best of luck!


----------

